
The 2018 Seed Stage Reset - mtviewdave
http://blog.semilshah.com/2018/01/20/the-2018-seed-stage-reset/
======
montrose
It is rather an exaggeration to say Sequoia helped YC "get off the ground." YC
was 4 years old before it took any outside money and had already invested in
Dropbox and Airbnb.

------
mmmmax
Another interesting new trend I’ve seen a few times recently: second-time
founders who are not raising at all! Instead they are choosing to bootstrap to
Series A or, use their profitability to defer raising inevitably.

~~~
hkmurakami
There's a long tradition of that and honestly not really a 2018 thing imo.
What it does say is that in the preceding years many people had exits and thus
the raw visible numbers have gone up compared to decades past.

Ex: CEO of previous company (founded in 2007) as 3rd time founder didn't take
money until the A round and was funded by his previous exits even though we
were a semiconductor startup.

------
thebyrd
You mentioned that you would write about how SV is different than what's
happening at the seed stage everywhere else. What's the tl;dr of that upcoming
post?

